# Any 1 selling Internal Di2 Groupset??



## johnno1812 (26 Dec 2012)

Any 1 selling Internal Di2 Groupset?? or know any1 selling cheap?

Thanks gang


----------



## dan_bo (26 Dec 2012)

Yeah I've got two spare in the back of the shed.

Edit: no sorry that's an old tin of emulsion and a tyre iron. Apologies.


----------



## johnno1812 (26 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Yeah I've got two spare in the back of the shed.
> 
> Edit: no sorry that's an old tin of emulsion and a tyre iron. Apologies.


lol


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jan 2013)

What do you consider to be cheap and do you want Ultegra or Dura-Ace?


----------



## johnno1812 (3 Jan 2013)

as cheap as possible.


----------



## johnno1812 (3 Jan 2013)

you selling one?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jan 2013)

I may be breaking one of my bikes soon which has Dura-Ace Di2 if it makes financial sense for me, so if I can get buyers for all the bits I want to get rid off (particularly the frame and forks) it may happen.
However if your looking for cheap as possible your realistically looking at Ultegra


----------



## johnno1812 (3 Jan 2013)

Ok, how much would you want for the groupset?


----------



## musa (3 Jan 2013)

Not hijacking but sounds interesting


----------



## ianjmcd (3 Jan 2013)

define cheap ?? dura ace di2 groupsets are £2300 new so would still be rather expensive second hand


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Ok, how much would you want for the groupset?


 


V for Vengedetta said:


> I may be breaking one of my bikes soon which has Dura-Ace Di2 if it makes financial sense for me


 
As stated It has to make financial sense to me, as previously stated they retail for over 2k, mine can also come with a internal seat battery conversion if you desire (which is very desirable) in bike charging and additional climbing or sprint shifters if wanted... If I do not get an offer which makes my eyes light up, I have no issue keeping the kit.


----------



## ianjmcd (3 Jan 2013)

would be hilarious if he was wanting it for a triban 3 ;-)


----------



## johnno1812 (3 Jan 2013)

U gonna tell me ur price or what?


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2013)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jan 2013)

We would need to be talking around £1200+ depending upon what you wanted


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> U gonna tell me ur price or what?


 
Whats your budget mate ?


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

400


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2013)

400 what? You can't mean £'s


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

ive seen a few sales ranging between 200-400 scattered aroundonline. just been too slow to reply already gone.


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2013)

£400..........................This has to be some kind of wind up surely


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

...
yes mateon here and would waste my time just to wind you up..!!!


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2013)

Sorry to hijack but V4V if you could do Di2 DA less chainset in a couple of weeks and help with setting up by email/phone and its compatible with my frame......I will be interested mate


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> ...
> yes mateon here and would waste my time just to wind you up..!!!


 
Are you sure it was Di2 as a front mech is nearly £400 alone


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

stop hijacking my post, make ur own


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

it was full set minus the chainset


----------



## ianjmcd (4 Jan 2013)

MIght have been ultergra d12 but certainly never have i saw a dura ace di2 go for that somebody is on the wacky baccy


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> Sorry to hijack but V4V if you could do Di2 DA less chainset in a couple of weeks and help with setting up by email/phone and its compatible with my frame......I will be interested mate


 
Hey dude, when your interested just give me a shout


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

I would think that it would be Ultegra for that money and as stated it would not be the full group set including crank and cassette,
Ui2 and Di2 are quire fussy with the quality of the cassette and can produce clunky shifting with non Ultegra / DuraAce cassettes so when buying components I think its important to consider if you simply want the consistency of electronic shifting or improve the quality and feel of your shifting.
Generally speaking Dura-Ace holds its value better than Ultegra as its interface is not dependent upon chipped components to be recognised in the system like the CANbus interface of Ultegra. This means that Ultegra is more difficult to hack and create custom shifting and battery solutions. Ultegra is also more difficult to troubleshoot when it goes wrong.

It is possible to obtain both Ultegra and DuraAce at really effective prices if you know where to look, but the reality is the whole group set is not cheap, if you find its cheap, its usually for a reason.. Be suspect of second hand electronic shifting and where possible ask to see it all connected and shifting. A dead shifter or mech could turn your bargain into a expensive buy imho.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks, it indeed was ultegra, and the ones I have found were all boxed and new. Some just the front, rear detailed and shifters. Others being the full set inc wires, battery and charger.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Think I'm
Going to just have to sell the bike frame. Bit gutted really coz I really wanted to see it on the road coz it looks like a beaut. It's weighs next to nothing and I suppose if it's gonna cost too much may as well give up.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Think I'm
> Going to just have to sell the bike frame. Bit gutted really coz I really wanted to see it on the road coz it looks like a beaut. It's weighs next to nothing and I suppose if it's gonna cost too much may as well give up.


 
What frame is it mate ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2013)

Why not build it with mechanical components?


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Mekk 4g sl primo, it's a di2 only frame


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mekk-4g-sl-primo.119499/

I remember this. How much did you pay for the frame if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

300


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Mekk 4g sl primo, it's a di2 only frame


THIS one is built with mechanical Ultegra.

THIS one is built with mechanical DA.

I'm not trying to be a smart @rse, but I can't see why a frame would be Di2 only.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks for looking smokey. I took it to Surosa Cycles and the mechanic took a look at it and said it wasn't possible because certain parts were not on the bike to fit cables to. Maybe the 2 bikes linked are slightly different?


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

It's weird how it says you can upgrade to di2 from the cheaper model. Di2 ready. Yet backwards compatibility isn't possible :s hmmm


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

Not being funny either mate have you thought about taking the chain set off it flogging it and then selling the frame on ? I think you did well getting it for £300 and i would also make you an offer on the chainset if you can put a decent picture up. Or Ultegra Di2 groupsets can be had brand new for £800-£1000. Its a shame though as it does look a sweet ass bike like.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

I don't have a BB removing tool or I would deffo consider that. The bloke who sold it me suggested to do the same and he said it was in v good condition and not used much. He said it was worth about 100 pounds


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

If you took it to a lbs they would whip it off for a £10 i would of thought as its not a big job. Is it just the cranks you have ? or did you get the rear cassette aswell ?


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

I only got the big cog thing what the pedals connect to. Again iDont really know what this is he just said it was the 'chain set'


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

Yes thats right if you could get it taken off i would happily make you an offer on it if you could put some pics up on here. Not ideal i know but the more you can make back will be a help towards a new bike im sure ?


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Do you need pics of it off the bike. If not I could take some later n let you have a look


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

No mate doesnt have to be off the bike just a side on view and a closer up one would be good please.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Ok


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

There should also be a model number on the inside of the crank (what the peddle goes in to) should be 4 numbers as in 6700 or 6750 etc.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Typically Di2 specific frames have larger holes in the frame as the loom plugs (connectors) especially on DuraAce are larger in diameter than generic cables. They may have additional mounting points for the battery or permit easy access to the distribution block but that's the usual from my experience.
I know people who run Di2 specific frames with mechanical mech's, they simply have to approach things in the correct manner, same as people who want to run Di2 but do not have frames designed to be compatible... it can be done.
I'm not aware of this particular frame, but I can't see it why you would not be able to run mechanical mechs if you really wanted.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Would I require extra parts? Adapters as such??


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Possibly require a suitable bracket for the front mech, but like smokeysmoo I can't see why it can't be done. I would be interested to know what the mechanic thinks is missing from the frame which prevents you from running non electronic groupsets.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

The bloke said it was something on the underside. And there's nothing for something to connect to


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

I'll try and do a video later on and link it on here


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Where am I mainly looking do you can see??


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

I would be interested in seeing the seat post tube by where the front mech mounts and under the BB, then where the rear mech mounts


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Jan 2013)

What frame Vengey? S-Works Roubaix? If you accept the £400, I will raise it to £402


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Where am I mainly looking do you can see??


These are the areas VfV wants to see pics of, hope that helps 

PS: Nice looking frame, reminds me of an Orbea at the top of the seat post tube, which IMO is never a bad thing, and I have a weakness for black on black stealth bikes, (check out my Cannondale)


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Nice bike bro, I can tell u like stealth black from ur profile pic


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mekk-4g-sl-primo.119499/ 

Under the BB picture is in the link above post 44.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Ta bro


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Is a nice looking frame.. really like the section round the seat tube.

I can't see why you could'nt run mechanical shifting on that, the only thing which jumps to mind as a possibility is internally it has routing which features bends which are to extreme for cables.
All this would mean is that you would have to run the cables externally on the exterior of the frame. Fact is some people have to run Di2 on the frame, so why not consider doing the same for cables.

Would be interested to know why the mechanic thinks mechanical shifting can't be done on that frame.... Just over a year ago, people were saying you could not run Di2 on MTB frames, now K-Edge sell a conversion.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

I asked that question Nd he said it wasn't to do with the cables bending. It was something the cables need to mount to


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

I might be able to sort you out a good price for Shimano 105 shifters and front and rear mech fairly soon. Front mech is band on though where the previous install looked like a braze on.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks, really apprecite the help fellas


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

I don't know the difference with band on or braze on


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

Braze on attaches directly on to a little mount on the seat post tube. Band on is a band that goes around the seat post tube and attaches via a bolt on the other side. Will try and do a couple of pics.......


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Is a nice looking frame.. really like the section round the seat tube.
> 
> *I can't see why you could'nt run mechanical shifting on that*, the only thing which jumps to mind as a possibility is internally it has routing which features bends which are to extreme for cables.
> All this would mean is that you would have to run the cables externally on the exterior of the frame. Fact is some people have to run Di2 on the frame, so why not consider doing the same for cables.
> ...


 
Possibly no bosses or places for the ferrules to sit in to pull against.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Yer think it was bosses what the guy said at surosa


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Shimano sell a kit for external Di2 which permits you to easily route the wiring, I'm not aware why this could nit be used to route cables as well. You can see the kit at the following URL

http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...Set+ISMEWC1L&vendorCode=SHIM&major=1&minor=41


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Possibly no bosses or places for the ferrules to sit in to pull against.


 
Fair point, hard to see from the pictures


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Error 500


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Band on



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Braze on.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Error 500


 
Try this, this is what they look like. Stick them on your frame and the wires push in







http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/1307...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2013)

Thats a good idea there Mr V. Keep on his good side johnno he is a mind of information when it comes to modifying bikes lol


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Are you suggesting them
Instead of the bosses.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

I was suggesting them as a way to route cables externally on the frame if it was required. Just bouncing idea around... I'm going to have a chat with a mate tomorrow who knows how to get round most things about the bosses see if he can offer any insight


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks so much venge. Email me
If you need johnedfullen@hotmail.com


----------



## HovR (4 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I was suggesting them as a way to route cables externally on the frame if it was required. Just bouncing idea around...


 
Hmm.. I'd suspect that unless OP were to run a full length cable (which would deteriorate shifting, especially on the rear mech) using those in replacement for outer cable bosses wouldn't hold the outer cable solidly enough, leading to minor movements which would be enough to throw indexing completely out of sync.

Just a suspicion, happy to be proved wrong! Have to admit it's a very nice frame though, and it looks like a bargain with that chainset for £300.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Gorilla glue hahaha


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> Hmm.. I'd suspect that unless OP were to run a full length cable (which would deteriorate shifting, especially on the rear mech) using those in replacement for outer cable bosses wouldn't hold the outer cable solidly enough, leading to minor movements which would be enough to throw indexing completely out of sync.
> 
> Just a suspicion, happy to be proved wrong! Have to admit it's a very nice frame though, and it looks like a bargain with that chainset for £300.


 
Fair point, and all very valid.... just bouncing ideas around to try to help the fella


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Silly question maybe bur Can u buy braze on bosses??


----------



## HovR (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Gorilla glue hahaha


 
Actually.. If the adhesives on those cable guides that VforV linked is strong enough to take the tension put on them by the cables, then gluing the outer cables on to the cable guides may just work! 

Not very practical when it comes to changing cables, though!


----------



## HovR (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Silly question maybe bur Can u buy braze on bosses??


 
Where are you based..? Maybe one idea would be to see where the closest carbon fibre bike repair place near you is, and see if they can fit some cable stops to allow you to use mechanical shifting.

Here's an example of the sort of work that can be done, so I'm sure fitting cable stops is perfectly possible for the right price.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Oldham near Manchester buddy. So do you think this type of job would be expensive?


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

I mean I've still got to buy a groupset and wheels etc yet. You think it would be worthwhile doing it? Was consider selling and maybe trying a cube agree.


----------



## HovR (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Oldham near Manchester buddy. So do you think this type of job would be expensive?


 
To be honest, no idea. The guys I linked to are a few miles below Derby so it may be worth ringing up to see if they do that type of work, and how much it'll cost. 

That said, the least hassle way would just be to sell off the frame you have at the moment. I'm sure if you sold the chainset separately you'd be able to regain your money if not a little bit more. FWIW I know someone with a Cube Agree and they're really happy with it.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

I think the simple fact is, you are either going to have to put your hand in your pocket and pay up for an electronic groupset (for DI2, V stated a fair price, £1200 for the group 2nd hand, or look for Ultegra DI2), or bodge something to work which might end up costing as much when you start adding up all the little bits and bobs.

Personally, I would just pay up for the groupset, or accept you can not afford it and sell up and try again with a complete package. Building a bike is fun and rewarding, but it is also a minefield of additional costs you don't realise until you are familiar with bike maintenance, e.g. you will need all the tools to install everything for 1, torque wrench and bits, bb tool, chain whip and cassette tool, appropriate cable cutters for cutting the inners, etc there goes possibly a couple of hundred pound. You could pay someone else (LBS) to assemble it I guess, but it is still money!


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Failing that does anyone know of any other electronic groupset on the market. The seller suggested Campagnolo Athena??


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2013)

Funny this has just popped into my email.........a possibility for you if you want Ultegra Di2

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...tegraDi2GearKit&dm_i=I11,17FVZ,4ROUNU,42TXU,1


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

Campag do 3 electronic groupsets, Athena, Record and Super Record, Athena being the bottom of the EPS tree, but you are still talking £1700 new, so probably close to a grand 2nd hand.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Buy it now Athena on eBay 400 quid


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> Funny this has just popped into my email.........a possibility for you if you want Ultegra Di2
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...tegraDi2GearKit&dm_i=I11,17FVZ,4ROUNU,42TXU,1


 
No brakes included in that btw, nor chainset (does the bike already have these?)


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Buy it now Athena on eBay 400 quid


 
Link?


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2013)

I have been watching a few DA bits going on ebay and s/h if bought one component at a time it doesnt seem too pricey as Di2 doesnt attract as many buyers so some bargains could be had if you are patient


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> No brakes included in that btw, nor chainset (does the bike already have these?)


 
I think he does


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> I have been watching a few DA bits going on ebay and s/h if bought one component at a time it doesnt seem too pricey as Di2 doesnt attract as many buyers so some bargains could be had if you are patient


 
If you can afford to gamble you can buy "broken" DI2 parts, where the seller thinks it is dead but it has just gone into collision lock down, reset the component and away you go, as said, it is a gamble though as the part may actually be dead. Worth asking a few questions before trying it, V knows about this, ask him for advice if you care about it.


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Cnt link I'm on my phone just type Campagnolo Athena groupset on ebay


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

diyshift.com if your OK with electronic projects, Its really interesting.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Cnt link I'm on my phone just type Campagnolo Athena groupset on ebay


 
There is Athena (mechanical) and Athena EPS (electronic). You would require Athena EPS which costs about £800-1000 more than mechanical Athena! You are probably looking at a listing for mechanical Athena if it is £400 for a full groupset (as opposed to a single component).


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Cnt link I'm on my phone just type Campagnolo Athena groupset on ebay


THIS then? But that's a 'vintage' mechanical gruppo from Austria!


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> Buy it now Athena on eBay 400 quid


 
£400 would get you an Athena EPS rear mech


----------



## johnno1812 (4 Jan 2013)

Hahah damn


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> THIS then? 'Vintage' mechanical gruppo from Austria!


 
If someone installs that on a modern bike like the OP's (not that it is possible given it has downtube shifters in the groupset) they ought to be shot!


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If someone installs that on a modern bike like the OP's (not that it is possible given it has downtube shifters in the groupset) they ought to be shot!


 
or given a medal....


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> or given a medal....


 
Does the medal have "Very Special" engraved on it?


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If someone installs that on a modern bike like the OP's (not that it is possible given it has downtube shifters in the groupset) they ought to be shot!


Very true, but the only £400 groupset I could see that the OP might be referring too.

This will run and run and run until either the OP digs deep and buys the EPS he needs/wants/desires*, or flogs the frame and buys a bike IMO.


*delete as appropriate


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> I have been watching a few DA bits going on ebay and s/h if bought one component at a time it doesnt seem too pricey as Di2 doesnt attract as many buyers so some bargains could be had if you are patient


 
I have actually done this a number of times and have had a few dead items but Shimano are pretty good with swapping them out, to be honest its a bit of a gamble.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Does the medal have "Very Special" engraved on it?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


>


 
Quality!


----------



## johnno1812 (5 Jan 2013)

Heresthis video, may not be online yet.


View: http://youtu.be/R2mwXRd1ShY


----------



## Dangermouse (5 Jan 2013)

Looking at the video, have you got the seatpost sorted for the frame..........nice frame btw


----------



## johnno1812 (5 Jan 2013)

Yes I have handlebars, seat post but no saddle.


----------

